# Is Jörg going too far?



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

​
*What do you think about the "Machete" video?*

I love it. Watching Jörg doing crazy things makes my day. 11376.35%It is OK. The Mythbusters do more dangerous stuff on TV, so why not?2214.86%I don't care much about these videos, but tolerate them.64.05%I think this is bad for the community, the post should be deleted.53.38%Jörg is the walking reason for a global slingshot ban and should be kicked out of this forum.21.35%


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

OK, obviously three people complained about my latest "Machete" video to another mod. Unfortunately they insisted not to be named, which I do not appreciate. After all, this is a discussion forum and different views are totally OK. Complaining without standing up for it smacks like cowardice and whistleblowing, but that is the way it is.

Anyway, maybe I did overdo this one. I am giving several warnings for others not to try this at home, but who knows.

So what do you think? Am I going too far? Let me know.

Jörg


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Just watched the Machete video.









Jörg, Thank God! you saved your arm.

Well, my personal suggestion is do videos between Target - Hunting slingshots and not recommended videos like Machete which may put you in risk.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

If someone (else) is stupid enough to try to re-create the machette slingshot then Joerg isn't the problem. They are.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Sounds to me like much ado about nothing. Machetes as slingshot ammo is an impractical idea, as you demonstrated. Most of your more powerful slingshots are impractical for the majority of us, who do not have the strength to draw them.

The only downside I see to your demonstrations of the power that can be built into some slingshots is that some idiot lawmaker (excuse the redundancy) might decide that something needs to be done about those deadly assault slingshots, but they are highly unlikely to see the videos in the first place. In any case, you should not be held responsible for what some idiot lawmaker might do.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

It is allways fun to watch things you did not see before.

We can see much more dangerous and easyier to do things on youtube as well.

However YOUR OLD VIDEOS WAS MUTCH BETTER , Nowdays you only present a few slingshot and shoot them once or twice on a PAPER target then ,thank you for watching.

You should start doing the old style videos . Thats what got me and many others to sign up here and loving slingshots.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

What exactly do you mean by "old style"?

I have done several how-tos lately, shot at a pirate made from ballistic gelatin and presented a ton of crazy constructions. What am I missing?

Don't get me wrong, this is important feedback. I am probably to "involved" to see things clearly. So I would appreciate detailled input.

Jörg


----------



## Qucifer (Dec 27, 2010)

There are just some people in this world who will complain about anything and everything, because it makes them feel important. Keep making crazy slingshots, and videos too.

Q


----------



## skinny01010 (Feb 9, 2011)

Well, in my opinion, these videos are fine as long as you've taken all necessary precautions to protect yourself. Although I have to admit your videos where you shoot ballistic gellatin are far more interesting and much safer too.

And, I doubt that people will be able to replicate them. Because most of your high powered slingshots are way too hard for most to draw.

Just my two cents.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

Stop panicking Joerg....... ya big girl !







you make great vids man. keep em coming. I voted to........ for this one ........

.... Jörg is the walking reason for a global slingshot ban and should be kicked out of this forum















.
.
.
.
and i think that was funny to.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
ha


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I love your power destruction video's and see nothing wrong with this you have great imagination and who knows whats coming next I look forward to your video's crazy or not,their are many tv programmes that show people doing dangerous and sometimes silly stunts like Jackass for instance, and people do sometimes try and copy them with disasterous results.Your not responsible for what others do these people will try something dangerous at some point in their lives weather it is copied or something they thought of,I want to see more no matter how crazy it may look just protect and look after yourself Jeorg.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2011)

Jorg, keep up the good work! Some on this forum are very sensitive men with long manicured finger nails and had sand kicked in there face in their teen years. Ignore these people and keep making great videos and slingshots.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Going to far is not the real problem. You do give warnings and always do things safely. The internet and this forum are here for free discussion. Know I have stabbed my self in the arm with a knife shooting it from a slingshot "yea yea I know stupid thing to do" but this happened befor youtub the internet and your videos. Had I seen this video it my not have happened. Any fan of your videos knows you always promote safety.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

SlingshotSean said:


> Jorg, keep up the good work! Some on this forum are very sensitive men with long manicured finger nails and had sand kicked in there face in their teen years. Ignore these people and keep making great videos and slingshots.




















































Yea your right.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> I love your power destruction video's and see nothing wrong with this you have great imagination and who knows whats coming next I look forward to your video's crazy or not,their are many tv programmes that show people doing dangerous and sometimes silly stunts like Jackass for instance, and people do sometimes try and copy them with disasterous results.Your not responsible for what others do these people will try something dangerous at some point in their lives weather it is copied or something they thought of,I want to see more no matter how crazy it may look just protect and look after yourself Jeorg.


thats wot i ment to say


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I am not bothered by the project or the video.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Jorg
The young people don't have the strength to shoot a powerfull slingshot.Hopefully when they are strong enough they will be smart enough to make there own decisions.There are to many do gooders out there that think they should make decisions for other people.


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

Here's my take on the situation. . . Joerg is the reason that many of us are here on this forum, and I think he has, in recent times at least, done more to explore the potential and possibilities of the slingshot with his many experiments. He's done a number of experiments that many of us wouldn't have ever considered, such as his slightshot rifles, the ballistas, etc. I think it's important to note also that every single video has a disclaimer where he says "Don't try this at home". I think that the videos he's doing now are nothing more than a natural progression of that need to experiment, when you design and build as many projects as he does it's only natural that you're going to start pushing the limits of what can be done. I think any reasonable person would see that the machete flinging slingshot has no real world application, but the experiment shows yet another possibility of what the slingshot can be made to do, and thus will possibly lead to yet more experiments.

Just my two cents.

Chris


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

If they do not like it, they do not have to watch it. I wouldnt make one of those myself however I enjoyed watching you shoot it!


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Chris is right people will always experiment. Jorg is one of the few that expresses safety when he doe's his video's. There are a lot out there that don't. I say let the man enjoy what he loves. Keep it up Jorg


----------



## MidniteMarauder (Nov 15, 2010)

As long as you're not launching kittens, puppies, or children keep it up. Don't let em get ya down. Thanks again for everything you've contributed to this outstanding global community.

Greg


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Well I must be one of those "very sensitive men with long manicured finger nails" ( Oh and maybe we'll meet one of these days and you can test your theory, and yes I take serious offence at stupid comments like that!) but my first thought on seeing this video is Joerg you've finally gone too far, and I still feel that way. Alot of people idolize Joerg and to many he is the posterboy for all things slingshot related. Go through and read some of the comments on his videos and you'll see that not just a few of his veiwers are lacking the good sence god gave them. It only takes a few people to give us all a bad name, You can argue who's fault stupidity is all day long, but in this world it's quickly being proven it far out weighs common sense.
I love joerg's videos but the machette was just one step beyond.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

MidniteMarauder said:


> As long as you're not launching kittens, puppies, or children keep it up. Don't let em get ya down. Thanks again for everything you've contributed to this outstanding global community.
> 
> Greg


I think my kids would voulnteer to be shoot out of one of Joerg's slingshots!








Every time I watch one of his videos my kids run over to the computer. "Yea! It's the crazy German slingshot guy!"


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

JoergS said:


> OK, obviously three people complained about my latest "Machete" video to another mod. Unfortunately they insisted not to be named, which I do not appreciate. After all, this is a discussion forum and different views are totally OK. Complaining without standing up for it smacks like cowardice and whistleblowing, but that is the way it is.
> 
> Jörg


My bet is that those that wish to not be named are lily livered americans full of fear from lawyers. Lawyers have made most fun things a liability in the USA and have done a fine job making us so afraid of being sued or otherwise, that we are slowly losing our sense of humor... And i am a flag toting American, but grow tired of fear and lawyers telling us what to do and helping us to all forget or dismiss our inherent common sense.

I think it was a grand experiment and want to see more. Cheers to folks like Joerg


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I have no problem with this at all but then I'm a fan of crazysh**t.com so why would I









my guess is you'll get complaints even if you shoot sponge balls,I for one would complain to that









Keep the videos coming but stay safe


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

harpersgrace said:


> Go through and read some of the comments on his videos and you'll see that not just a few of his veiwers are lacking the good sence god gave them.
> I love joerg's videos but the machette was just one step beyond.


Well, it is true that there are several people with limited intellectual skills on youtube that follow me and leave silly comments. However, I don't think these people have the know how and means build a slingshot rifle, and neither do I believe that these people can muster the required energy.

I do say in the video that this is dangerous, tell the audience TWICE that they should not do that at home, even show them my injury. And I wear protective gear, which I normally never do.

It is just a fact that people want to see extreme things. That is why the Mythbusters are so popular. If I want to attract people to slingshots, then I have to appeal to these desires. I can say that I attracted a lot of people to this forum, many because of extreme videos. They all are just making and/or shooting very conventional slingshots.

As a film publisher, I have to entertain my audience. And I don't feel I am getting more extreme. I still make and present lots of conventional slingshots, often with target bands. It is the bandwith that I have to keep up.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Joerg, I have a great deal of respect for what you do. You asked for oppinions I gave mine, if you hadn't I would have kept my mouth shut. 
I guess I'm living in the past, I know todays mantra is "it's not my fault what others do" but in my eyes it is. Guess that make me a Lily Livered American in some eyes.
I guess in the world of entertainment it comes down to what ever gets the veiwers, or sells the tickets. To me it's just not worth it. 
If the audience demands it I guess it's your responciblity to give it. after all it's all about bandwidth isn't it?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Harpersgrace, I do respect your opinion. I am only trying to explain my point of view.

It's like professional sports, rarely good for the body of the top athlete. These guys use steroids, and ruin their bodies before they turn 40. Still they encourage whole generations to exercise, very moderate in most cases. Some of course will use steroids and do foolish things.

Should we ban, say, pro football, just because some people will use steroids to be closer to their idols?

Should we ban Bruce Willis movies because some people will try to act like he does in the films?

Should we ban movies with slim actresses so young girls don't go on unhealthy diets?

The world would be a boring place without bad examples, I think.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for the idea, Joerg!

-- Travis


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Joerg, Your videos are pretty much what brought me back into the world of slingshot shooting.

There will always be people who are not intelligent enough to heed warnings and realize recreating what you do could be down right dangerous, We all know you take all the precautions possible to protect yourself and your property and honestly I dont see how a few people should affect how you conduct experiments. All that can be done is to inform people that what you do is very dangerous and you are doing it so no one else has to, If people are seriously that brain dead that they would go and try to make a machette flinging gun I dont believe its anyones fault but their own.

Everyone has their own reasonings for staying in this, Yours is clearly to build the most crazy stuff we have ever seen and im sure that is the driving force behind your love for slingshots, I dont think anyone has the right to tell you to stop what you are doing, If they dont like it, Dont watch.

Cheers mate keep up the amazing work.


----------



## aikidog (Jan 29, 2011)

You are a wildman joerg. I also owe my renewed interest in slingshots to your videos. However a disclaimer might be warranted. " no machetes or slingshots were harmed in the production of this video". Definitely want you on my team when the zombies come.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Dayhiker said:


> Thanks for the idea, Joerg!
> 
> -- Travis


Good one, Dayhiker! I love that movie too.

BTW, Travis did NOT die, remember? He was a hero afterwards. In prison, but a hero.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

No, I don't think he went to prison... did he?


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

Yo Joerg, i like ur vid's and that;s the reason i got into this forum and eventually started making slingshots (actually, 1 so far







)..

And as a TEENAGER fan of urs (i am almost 17) i can tell u for sure, that i watch ur vids cuz its really fun and interesting to watch, and i will never ever try to attempt some of the things u do,(like all the sling crossbow and etc) because i realize how hard and dangerous it can be, and im not an expert, and im not looking for any dangers, i just wanna have fun with some simple average slingshot.

U are basically doing the craziest things and the coolest stuns with all the types of the slingshots(from an ordinary slingshot to a crossbow slingshot and a slingbow), so we, the viewers, DO NOT HAVE TO DO IT OURSELVES!!!!

And simply, u are not harming anybody, u are just helping by doing all the dangerous work for us!.

A remark : I personally like when u shoot some average slingshot thru a balistic gelatin, that's the real fun if ur asking me. But if u wanna go crazy once in a while and make some crazy Machete slingshot, so go for it!!!, i appreciate it!, and again, u are taking a risk so we, the viewers will not have to do it ourselves!!.

Thanks so much Joerg, keep going my bro, do watever u want to, and i will love everything u do!.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

As8MaN said:


> Yo Joerg, i like ur vid's and that;s the reason i got into this forum and eventually started making slingshots (actually, 1 so far
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW Talk about being on steroids.


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

LOL


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I take it As8MaN likes joergs vids


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Personally I'd like them a lot better if he'd put some chicks in them!









. . . (seriously)


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

As8MaN said:


> Yo Joerg, i like ur vid's and that;s the reason i got into this forum and eventually started making slingshots (actually, 1 so far
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ive deleted 30 of your replys, please dont post thankyou ha ha, it would take me a other 30mins to get rid of them ha ha, jeff


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Dayhiker said:


> No, I don't think he went to prison... did he?


I checked, you are right, he walked. But the hero part is correct.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

this is a stupid thread...look how serious you take yourselfs...... this is a CHILDRENS TV PROGRAM in the uk.. . . . http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2134266654801392897#

we are not suffering from a load of kids blowing things up where i live...... get a bloody grip.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

I agree with what builderofstuff said " I think that the videos he's doing now are nothing more than a natural progression of that need to experiment, when you design and build as many projects as he does it's only natural that you're going to start pushing the limits of what can be done. "


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Well here is my take on it, its up to you if you want to look, ive never seen the video and dont intend to, i just cant see the point, but i suppose im old school, you can tell by what the topic is about by what it is called, so you dont have to click on it, cheers jeff


----------



## drgreen (Feb 21, 2011)

reveal yourself snitch!









honestly, people have a choice not to watch it, I don't see how it affects them anyway. there's a lot more disturbing content on the internet by far.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

The reason I found this forum from the start and myhy favourite hobby was Joerg. His how to video on the simple looped slingshot started it all. I have maximum respect for Joerg and always will true gentleman and I hope you continue to make many more videos.

Edit: On the topic of this video... I would understand a huge fuss if Joerg was trying to shoot a cat out of a slingshot or a small child but I dont understand this, If I am correct a slingshot is already a dangerous weapon ( a very primative dangerous weapon) that alot of people have access to so why is it sutch a thing? if Joerg makes this weapon more dangerous then why do we complain? A slingshot is just a platform to launch a projectile, the projectile can be anything..... Unlike firearms where if you stick peas in the barrrel nothing happens no combustion no shot.... I think my opinion is using a projectile of this nature is not practical and therefore I dont think many will bother to try and those that do have the concequences to deal with if I were to make the video of me putting peas in a rifle how many would bother to copy?


----------



## keeco (Feb 28, 2010)

HeyJoerg,when I watched the video my first thoughts were ,you must have the nicest wife in the world.My wife would kil me.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Joerg,

I think it would be a cool challenge for you to make a "quick-draw" out-of-your-sleeve device for a self defense slingshot. Like Travis Bickle did in the movie Taxi Driver.

Make a video with you standing in the mirror. "You talkin' to me? You talkin' to me?" SNAP! Out comes the slingshot. Ha, ha!

-- Dayhiker


----------



## forest dude (Dec 28, 2010)

Jorg should be able to do any project he wants but I'm very sorry that he felt he needed to post this thread as its only affect will be to polarize people with differing opinions than his. He seems to need support and encouragement for his machete project because 3 people complained. So we are complaining about complainers now? I would think that with as many video projects he has made that he can deal with criticism about his projects and their uses from time to time. I have watched a lot of Jorg's videos and they can be very entertaining and I hope he keeps on making them but since he started this post it should be up to him to encourage his supporters to refrain from name calling or pejorative statements categorizing anybody that has a differing opinion as not man enough.

I didn't participate in online forums at all before this one because of the male posturing that usually takes place in these settings. I've always thought the reason we don't see that here is partly from the maturity that aging provides. Too much bull and bravado and I just won't feel like participating. We shouldn't pit people against each other on a philosophical basis or this is not fun anymore.



harpersgrace said:


> Well I must be one of those "very sensitive men with long manicured finger nails" ( Oh and maybe we'll meet one of these days and you can test your theory, and yes I take serious offence at stupid comments like that!) but my first thought on seeing this video is Joerg you've finally gone too far, and I still feel that way. Alot of people idolize Joerg and to many he is the posterboy for all things slingshot related. Go through and read some of the comments on his videos and you'll see that not just a few of his veiwers are lacking the good sence god gave them. It only takes a few people to give us all a bad name, You can argue who's fault stupidity is all day long, but in this world it's quickly being proven it far out weighs common sense.
> I love joerg's videos but the machette was just one step beyond.


----------



## kyrokon (Feb 11, 2011)

You do great work, you bring or brought back alot of people ot slingshot hobby. If I remember you gave dankunk your design for free. You do alot for our hobby, keep up the great work. Do what you want there will always be people who complain.

Mt


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

You can never go to far.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Sometimes I worry about the wrong people seeing your videos and trying to use them against us. However, you have done more to help us to popularize this great sport than probably anyone else. Without you, (and your wife), there would be an empty spot. Everyone I know has heard me talk about Joerg and they know the respect I have for all of your hard work. Many of them have gone home and looked up your site for themselves and came back to tell me that they thought you were great fun to watch. 
I really enjoy your (too few), in depth, slow motion studies of just how each slingshot you craft shoots. I also enjoy watching slow motion target strikes with your BIG ammo.
I know it must have been hard to gather material, but the slingshot news was my favorite when you started it and I began looking forward to the next week. Then you stopped. No one can do the slingshot news like you can, maybe Flatband, Tex, Mel or Torsten could also do a great job, but it just seems like you should be doing it. You have a flare in front of the camera and your subtle humor is a big part of your persona. The slingshot news doesn't have to be every week, maybe only once a month, but I for one miss it.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

I think there's nothing wrong with a little fun in your use of a slingshot..

I'm not offended by a little silliness now and again, I enjoyed your Halloween Zombie brain smashing video.

So if you want to shoot a machete, thats on you and why would anyone gripe about it anyway?

I'm a hunter so I already know what can and cant be done with a slingshot, many slingshot users are *not hunters and well they kill paper and pop cans. *Thats ok and for those who are pop can, paper target killers why should you not do some fun stuff?

Just becareful for your own sake..


----------



## Chrome Horn (Sep 28, 2010)

I love getting an email that says "Joerg Sprave has uploaded a video". I know I'm going to see something impressive and fun.

I know the designs have integrity but sometimes I worry about the materials. Joerg can put some intense stress on his devices. Wood can split or splinter and defects can be subtle.

I guess I'm saying what is too far? Joerg, have you ever thought of something and said "Nope, too much"....


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Ive had a pm asking 2 questions, 1st one no the mods cant see who has voted for what, and 2nd asked why i havnt looked at Joerg video, well im not into this type of video, I stopped watching when Ben one of my grand kids tried taping a pen knife to the bottom of his slingshot, and at the time i did say the vidoe was dangerous, so now i read whats the video is about, and if i dont like what i read i just dont click on the link, 
So members if you dont like dont click on just like the hunting sub forum, thats why i asked for the hunting part so none hunters didnt have to look, 
cheers jeff


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

smitty said:


> the slingshot news was my favorite when you started it and I began looking forward to the next week. Then you stopped.
> 
> The slingshot news doesn't have to be every week, maybe only once a month, but I for one miss it.


Smitty, I really only did two of them, and immediately received complaints from makers not mentioned. Plus, I did not get enough views to justify the efforts.

Mind you this was a time when the forum was much slower. We saw a new frame and discussed it for a week or so. Now this forum is so active that you see several GREAT new frames every DAY. I would have to choose from maybe seventy new designs to be presented in a monthly news video. Everyone NOT selected would be disappointed and probably be miffed.

Frankly, I don't see this as a viable format. But I will of course make a report about the ECST, and who knows, I may even do a few interviews.

@Chrome Horn: People keep asking me to show hunting videos, which I won't do. And people ask me to do videos shooting real explosives (not just firecrackers). I won't go there.

Jörg


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

any publicity is good publicity ? shove a grenade up a cats arse, pull the pin and fire it into a religious building of your choice... ? splendid..... long-term ratings may be iffy but the short-term ratings would explode ! ..... like the cats arse.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

@shot in the foot yep thats true about hunting forum and I'm happy it on its own. I don't go there much and if I do I choose what I want to read.

If I go there and read or see something that makes me angry (as hunting does) who's fault is that? mine of course I choose to read it knowing what I'd find there.

Same goes for videos, I choose not to watch hunting vids in the first place,sometimes we have to set self guidance if its out of your norm for acceptability don't go there in the first place.


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

> Well here is my take on it, its up to you if you want to look, ive never seen the video and dont intend to, i just cant see the point, but i suppose im old school, you can tell by what the topic is about by what it is called, so you dont have to click on it, cheers jeff


I can't understand how anyone could ignore a video with a name like that out of simple curiosity (although i always think the bigger, more ambitious and strange things are interesting). However i don't know why anyone would bother to PM you to ask why. Each to their own and like you say its up to you what you watch.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, people want to see extreme things.

In a good movie, everything is extreme. Extremely beautiful people. Extreme violence. Extreme events.

Same goes for youtube. Normality is boring. So if you want success, you have to go beyond what people can do at home.

Of course there are limits. In my videos, no living creature will get hurt (except myself maybe). And no explosives other than firecrackers.

My videos are amongst the most liked on youtube's science and technology category. I usually have less than 1% dislikes. That is because I show extreme things, but keep my limits and try to be friendly.

Jörg


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

just do the cat vid man.


----------



## Ram (Jan 19, 2011)

No problem with the video whatsoever.
Even the densest child would realise it's a totally impractical weapon and would be beyond them to replicate or even lift. What a child wants to make is a weapon they can carry that's simple to construct and easy to hide from parents and teachers. A regular slingshot for example.

This video didn't appeal to me as much as your frame reviews and how-to tutorials. From the title, I wouldn't have watched it but for reading this thread.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Moreluckthanjudgement said:


> This video didn't appeal to me as much as your frame reviews and how-to tutorials. From the title, I wouldn't have watched it but for reading this thread.


The machete video has more than twice the amount of views in two days than the slingshot news magazines have accumulated in 9 months. Go figure.


----------



## Ram (Jan 19, 2011)

JoergS said:


> This video didn't appeal to me as much as your frame reviews and how-to tutorials. From the title, I wouldn't have watched it but for reading this thread.


The machete video has more than twice the amount of views in two days than the slingshot news magazines have accumulated in 9 months. Go figure.
[/quote]

I can understand that. I reckon a catapult news magazine is only sought out by those of us on this forum. A machete flinger would appeal to a much larger audience. I think a video of you making cup cakes would get a load of hits if it had machete in the title.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> just do the cat vid man.


Rob: What the blazes is _*wrong *_with you, man?


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

well i don't ruddy know do i ...... i get urges


----------



## grant (Feb 22, 2010)

I don't hate much but ther is one thing I genuinly can't stand and haye with a passion is people who have the choice to watch or be part of something then complain about it after like watching a offensive comidians show then be pissed at wot they say or buy a record that says expicit content on the front then complains wot the lyrics are !!!! Now the rantings over (I got a head ache) I can say I personally thought it was awsome and completly different to anything I've ever seen although one thing I would suggest to improve it is to get a volunteer strapped to a board that's spinning around an jorg wear a blindfold and shoot at them trying to miss wotcha think ??
Thanks grant


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Jörg excuse me for the semi dumb question. Should I be spelling your name Jörg or Joerg? Do I pronounce it Jorg or George? Sorry I just want to make sure I am addressing you correctly.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Well, since everyone else is chiming in (repeatedly) I guess I'll have my go at it. To be honest, six-foot-long machete-slinging slingshots are not my first choice but I really didn't see anything wrong with it. To be completely honest, I have completely differing ideas about what I like in a slingshot than Mr. Sprave has, and that's fine. He can do his thing and I can do mine, with no one being angry at each other or offended. I also feel Jeorg has probably done more for the sport in the Computer Age than anyone else that I can immediately think of, and there will be people fifty years from now who will remember his videos and collective body of work.

Love him or hate him, all I can say is Rufus really put it out there, with a supporting cast of William Sartain, Blue Skeen, and Mr. Herriman for sure. But Jeorg has put the slingshot out in the world in a way I don't think very many others could. Again, his idea (and uses) of his slingshots are wildly different than mine, and that's ok. I still can respect his body of work (and him as a man) and have my differences. He's done a lot of wild and crazy things with catapults that I wouldn't dream of doing and best of all he's presented it to the world on a weekly basis. He hasn't asked for fame, endorsements, and for what it's worth, got not a single cent (or mark, for that matter) for his design of the Cougar. He doesn't advocate hunting or poaching (though I will take the oppurtunity to do so again now) and has also been a true leader in the pushing of proper use of safety equipment while shooting.

Could I have done without this video.......of course. I don't think I'll ever shoot a machete, or make a slingshot out of a Christmas tree trunk. Regardless of whether I like them or not I still enjoy watching them as entertainment and also for some of the new people these videos recruit into both the sport and especially this forum. Whether I like his work or not he has done more for this sport than any of us have and for that matter more than just about all of us combined. The guy goes in his shop, spends his time designing, building, and paying for materials......then puts it up for the whole world to see. Very open and honest and again if their not my ideal slingshots I can still give the man two thumbs-up for his skills, ability, and workmanship. His fit and finish are great and I'd love to have one of his pieces in my collection.

I remember when Mr. Sprave came to this forum and openly asked (for all the world to see) if experiments and projects of this sort (like this machete-flinging thing) were allowed. I remember his being told "yes, they were". I also remember his being thrown off the melchiormenzel forum over the same sort of posting. I recollect stating that I thought that was terribly wrong and was a great loss to that forum but then again I have little to no sympathy for self-inflicted wounds. That forum threw him under the bus and I feel their loss is our gain.

I will state that this is (obviously) a forum, which means it's a place for the discussion of ideas. At times, that's going to mean disagreement and that is fine. I would have never learned all the amazing things I now know about slingshots had everyone here been doing the same thing, using the same elastics, frames, and ammunition. It took me a long time but I have learned in the past few years that I can disagree with a reasonable person without it becoming both personal or antagonistic. I don't like a lot of big, angry disagreements and I also don't like back-channel communication that goes after someone. No, I'm not taking shots at anyone by saying that; simply stating my opinion and as earlier noted it is a FORUM and I can state my opinion.

I know I've already said this something like five times already in an attempt to convey to everyone that I'm not Mr. Sprave's best friend and I definately don't carry his picture in my wallet......I'm not his favored son here and I'm not a part of the Thera-clique. I will most likely never build a slingshot from a Christmas tree that has to be braced with my feet to put exploding machete blades into low-earth orbit using 56 strips of Thera-Gold released by a trigger mechanism made of rare moor oak. But I certainly do enjoy watching him do so and respect both the man and body of work. Keep it up Jeorg, don't slow down, and I for one enjoy both your work and videos.

Again, I wasn't taking shots at anyone but that's how I feel.


----------



## redcard (Aug 26, 2010)

JoergS said:


> OK, obviously three people complained about my latest "Machete" video to another mod. Unfortunately they insisted not to be named, which I do not appreciate. After all, this is a discussion forum and different views are totally OK. Complaining without standing up for it smacks like cowardice and whistleblowing, but that is the way it is.
> 
> Anyway, maybe I did overdo this one. I am giving several warnings for others not to try this at home, but who knows.
> 
> ...


I liked watching the video, one of your more interesting to watch.... I kept wondering if the machete would come back at you. anyway, I'm surprised that you were bothered by 3 peoples complaints, one of the traits I admired about your posts is how calmly and courteously you respond to criticism or comments(here and on your youtube channel). Keep up the good work, you and your awesome videos are what got me re- interested in slingshots.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I will probly get shot to bits by Joerg army of fans, but ive just watch it to see what all the fuss is about, and it wasnt that bad, but i cant see the point in it, but if that what his fans want, i would rather watch the likes of Bill Hays and a other few, 
i would rather see a video how he has dyed them slingshots all colours or more how he has made his slingshots, 
but i have differant tastes than some others, 
and for poeple complaining every one is allowed to have there say, its just a shame the people that did never said what upset them, i suppose they just didnt want to get shot to bits by the fans, 
but like ive said before you could see what was coming by the topic what was coming, so dont click on the link, jeff


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

MidniteMarauder said:


> As long as you're not launching kittens, puppies, or children keep it up. Don't let em get ya down. Thanks again for everything you've contributed to this outstanding global community.Greg


WHAT not launching kittens puppies or children Ive got two out of the three and was wondering what I could do with them


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey, thanks for the nice comments. I really appreciate the support.

I try to keep a wide bandwidth, making very simple naturals, boardcuts, steel frames, simple crossbows, regular and complex ones. I actually do not make that many extreme videos, but when I do, these are most popular. The machete video has more than 30,000 views already, in three days. And I just got approached by a US network, they want to broadcast it nationwide soon.

Maybe you also noticed that I added two very conventional shooters to the video, even one model that I equipped with tubular bands. The ultimate goal is to attract people to slingshots. That is what I am trying to do.

I respect the opinion of people who believe that I am going too far sometimes. But the poll and the youtube results are quite encouraging: I will go on.

Jörg


----------



## Sharpdogs (Oct 5, 2010)

Keep them coming! You have given the sport a giant shot in the arm and sparked an interest in slingshots for many, many people.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I like Joergs videos, but I am always worried about kids trying to emulate this type of shooting and seriously hurting there self. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## grant (Feb 22, 2010)

I wanna see a slingshot for launching chainsaws


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

As I see it, the 'Brick Breaking' shooter is actually more dangerous; everyone can reproduce that one (providing they have a strong enough fork) the topic of this video, to be recreated, must have appropriate tools and know-how, just to make the frame, let alone the refinement that has gone into capable elastic and suitable pouches. In other words, just because he pulls a trigger and the machete flies, doesn't mean any monkey with a stick can do the same. But at the same time, it's obviously very dangerous and the appropriate presentation is required; personally I think he did a very adequate job, a video with too many safety precautions would be tiresome to watch. However, I wouldn't be surprised if one day, our mighty friend Joerg, gets an e-mail which results in a little warning slap on the wrist, but that is likely to be a long way off, as he's already had interest from higher authorities in this very medium. Personally I would stay away from exploding ammo (Rob can do what he wants with that) but fling as many sharp objects as you want, as if I were to hit you with a brick, it would be very comprable to hitting you with a machete. (anyone feeling pernickitty, don't bother, I know full well the difference between a crush and a cut) Just remember, when it comes to haemorrhaging, internal or exposed, it's best not to go with the flow.
Toodles.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Tex-Shooter said:


> I am always worried about kids trying to emulate this


Well, knife throwers have been doing scarier things ever since circusses have been around, and there are usually many kids in the auditory - but you hear few stories about kids throwing a knife into their sister's leg.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Grant, your line is probably the best thing I have heard all year long, on this forum or anywhere else in life. That's capitol!


----------



## Cattywampus (Mar 20, 2011)

grant said:


> I wanna see a slingshot for launching chainsaws


I have a big stack of 10" table saw blades that I can't bring myself to throw away because I'm always thinking that I'll sharpen them.
But buying new ones is easier than the trouble.
I bet I have 40 of them.

What I'd really like to see from Jeorg is some way of launching them at incredible speed. 
(and spinning them at the same time)

And maybe fireballs...
You could use Nomex pouches ???

Keep up the good work....Your videos always bring a smile!!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

10" saw blades? Hmmm... that sounds like a challenge.

By the way, the machete video has seen 188,000 views so far, my most successful video start EVER, by a great margin. It will be presented in two nationwide TV shows and I also gave an interview for a French culture magazine!

Gizmodo, reddit, all the big sites featured it.


----------



## drgreen (Feb 21, 2011)

wow congratulations on your success!

let the haters hate, just keep doing your thing.


----------



## d69p (Dec 30, 2010)

How long before Jörg makes a slingshot that shoots slingshots?









For fun, maybe try a gliding projectile. Like a mini-model-airplane!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

JoergS said:


> I am always worried about kids trying to emulate this


Well, knife throwers have been doing scarier things ever since circusses have been around, and there are usually many kids in the auditory - but you hear few stories about kids throwing a knife into their sister's leg.
[/quote]

Right ive kept out of this as much as i can, but kids do copy, as i said earlyer, my grandson Ben is not aloud a slingshot any more after taping a pen knife to the bottom of his slingshot after going on youtube and seeing one of your videos,
And i wonder if after a few well posted members had complained to a mod would the video have been left on, I dont think the poll should have been put on, even though it was brought up by one of the members that was upset,
because i new what would happen, i new no one would say out cos they would get shot down, 
I have nothing agaist the videos its up to the members weather to click on or not, i,m just having my say, how about we ask Aaron to give Joreg his own sub forum, like the hunting part, then no one can moan, even me ha ha, jeff


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

Hey Jörg, i Like this Video very much!!! i think it´s not so dangerous! i like carzy videos! youtube needs more of this videos. and you make the best especially with the best humor!!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Video is now at 353,000 views, and counting.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Kids do copy, but that is a lot of views, with no accidents we've heard of so far.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

It is a success.

I guess there are much more good point in this then bad.

By the way about my comment before i meant you shoult do more shooting ,breaking stuff on your videos .Nowdays you only present your slingshots not much more.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Not enough destruction? Well, there is relief around the corner. I found a young man (one of the guys that chase my 18yr niece) whos clonker will be finished in a couple of weeks and will have to go into the press.

He will let me shoot at it. I will put a gelatin head inside and try to fire through the windows and through the body metal. Should be fun!

Jörg


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

I like the video, but I did pinch my eyebrows together.

Sometimes, slingshots don't have to have a point or a practical aplication.
Indeed I may say that none of my slingshots (or other weapons, for that matter) have any practical aplication at all.
But they are fun to have and fun to use.

Dude, try not to slash up your arm again, but keep on with the videos.


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

I thought the video was great. I, too, was brought here by Joerg's videos and wouldn't have ever thought of making a slingshot without them. The idea of launching a machete borders on hyperbole. That being said, I'm going to try and finish my slingbow this weekend.

Joerg, keep the videos coming. You are truly innovative.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Video is now at 353,000 views, and counting.


It's gone viral. I noticed it up today on i-am-bored.com and it's sure to get re-blogged by many similar sites. I suppose that's the intent; to push the envelope to the point where it's obvious to viewers that it's not a recommendation for them to try it at home, but to have a laugh at how way-out it is. It's entertainment. I personally have no problem with it, it's one of the reasons I joined the site. I have no problem as a moderator either. It's your own youtube channel and your own skin (literally). Aaron once mentioned that the slingshotforum.com sign-up form contains a strong disclaimer and an agreement not to copy activities seen on the forum. He wouldn't have picked you as a mod on day one if he didn't like your videos.

As for people who complained about you behind your back, that is both cowardice and unproductive. If someone has a problem with a moderator's activities on or off the forum, tell him, don't skulk about backstabbing him. If anyone complains to me about another mod, I will either direct him back to the mod or invite the mod to the conversation.

Jörg, you have my full support.


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

Joerg - I don't think you could ever go "too far" (just don't hurt yourself!) It's almost gotten to the point where you can Google nothing more than the single word "slingshot" and you pop up. I like that! Keep up the videos - whether they be a review of somebodies handiwork, slauthering a leg of lamb, your newest invention, slinging a machete, cracking coconuts, or whatever. Your videos are great to watch - both informative, and entertaining. I fully expect to see a video "Can slingshot ball bearing ammo penetrate 1 inch hardened steel plate from two feet out?" someday. Maybe you ought to borrow one of those suits from your local police's bomb squad for that one...


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

ZDP-189 said:


> It's gone viral.


Yes. 432,000 views now. If you google "slingshot machete" you get a who's who list of all the big sites.

I am really happy that I added two conventional slingshots as a bonus, sheer luck, I did not expect this at all.

But of course it will be old news tomorrow. Ach, the short lived nature of web fame.

Jörg


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

"Coming Up: German man invents slingshot and hurls himself into Sweden. News at 11."


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Very latest news. Joerg, the Slingshot Master has invented a slingshot that will travel faster than light ! He will comment on this development in the year 2220, then shoot himself back to today and be smarter that the rest of us, that is his secret. Thanks for reading this, and By By. No offence big guy







Beer is good


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

flippinout said:


> My bet is that those that wish to not be named are lily livered americans full of fear from lawyers. Lawyers have made most fun things a liability in the USA and have done a fine job making us so afraid of being sued or otherwise, that we are slowly losing our sense of humor... And i am a flag toting American, but grow tired of fear and lawyers telling us what to do and helping us to all forget or dismiss our inherent common sense.


Amen, brother! Amen!

Don't sweat it, Joerg. As was mentioned before, if you included things like maliciously injuring animals, damaging other people's property, endangering another person, etc., that would be going "too far." Your current vids are just fine, however bizarre they may get.


----------



## Ram (Jan 19, 2011)

Moreluckthanjudgement said:


> This video didn't appeal to me as much as your frame reviews and how-to tutorials. From the title, I wouldn't have watched it but for reading this thread.


The machete video has more than twice the amount of views in two days than the slingshot news magazines have accumulated in 9 months. Go figure.
[/quote]

I can understand that. I reckon a catapult news magazine is only sought out by those of us on this forum. A machete flinger would appeal to a much larger audience. I think a video of you making cup cakes would get a load of hits if it had machete in the title.








[/quote]

I wrongly suggested the number of hits may be down to the title rather than the content. I was way off the mark. My apologies Joerg, i stand corrected.
Ali.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

if Joerg made my suggested video and the cat was still in flight when the grenade went off...... would the cat's head accelerate through the sound barrier thus causing a sonic boom ?


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

NaturalFork said:


> if Joerg made my suggested video and the cat was still in flight when the grenade went off...... would the cat's head accelerate through the sound barrier thus causing a sonic boom ?


The cat in my avatar says he doesn't think so, but he's perfectly willing to admit that he's wrong if the evidence proves otherwise...


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, my name sounds like a frog that got its throat twisted.

I am a "jerk" with a "y" instead of the "j" - pronounciationwise, that is. Honi soit qui mal y pense.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Jörg, I love your videos. as do many and not many people have the means to copy you. If they are able to copy you, it's likely that they have common sense.
And pelleteer, when numlock is on just hold down the 'Alt' key and press '0246' on the right number pad. 'ö' should come up. Make sure you have num lock on.


pelleteer said:


> The Joerg spelling is for people (like me) using English keyboards that don't have the umlaut symbol (the two little dots above the o).


----------



## Ram (Jan 19, 2011)

The cat in my avatar says he doesn't think so, but he's perfectly willing to admit that he's wrong if the evidence proves otherwise...






















[/quote]

Lol i like it!


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Moreluckthanjudgement said:


> Lol i like it!



















By the way:

ö

It works! Thanks, PandaMan!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Your videos are Terrific.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

ill just throw my opinion in here.. i believe you makke fantastic videos, however the machete video seemd like you took it a bit to far risking your safety. Dont get me wrong, it was verry entertaining and cool. i just think you are taking risks that could end up fatal, you have been doing the smart thing by being safe. good job, and keep it up


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

pelleteer said:


> It works! Thanks, PandaMan!


lol no problem. There are lots of other codes as well.


----------



## Slingsta (Apr 4, 2011)

Who are these busybodies complaining about a man and his weapons? Leave Jorg alone! If you get freaked out by a machete catapult then you would probably look down on me when I fire massive amounts of lead downrange from my .44 magnum. I found this forum because of his entertaining videos. Thank you Jorg for exposing me to custom slingshots.


----------



## ging (Mar 27, 2011)

jorg as the two magi from wanes world say "we are no worthy". 
Slingshot man of the year. there are a few that just shine out and u can count them on two hands.
Hardest working man in slingshots. By rights it should be teenage males doing the invention, but between computer games & what mummy says they just turn-out pussys. Just thank the man and buy all the theraband u can before all those mothers out there find out and bann the stuff.


----------



## Captain Smiley (Mar 9, 2010)

Geeze, people get all burned up over a guy shooting a little knife from a slingshot? Give me a break! Jorge, you are awesome, build a big enough slingshot, point it out over a lake,and I'll volunteer to be the ammo. Keep making your vids, I'll keep watching. Anyone who don't like them can watch the cute kitty vids.


----------



## Roy (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice video Jorge. Hey people everyone is entitled to there own opinion. BBuutttt it is like anything else in this big world of ours, if it offends you or you don't like it, we all have choices. Your choice should be not to watch the video. variety is the spice to life. Does Jorge have to give his video's ratings now??? Everyone's opinion is good and important, it makes for a good forum that is why I became a member, the discussions are great keep up the good work forum members. I think we all enjoy it.


----------



## Curt (Apr 7, 2011)

For me the video was entertaining and I am smart enough to not try it myself. Even if I would, I know it is my own decision and my own risk.

I wouldn't be here if it weren't for that video. It was outrageous enough to get my attention (and that was said in the video). Once it got my attention I looked at all of Joerg's other videos and I just finished up my first homemade slingshot and I joined this sight to learn more about slinging.

Thanks Joerg. I really enjoy your work and appreciate the introduction into a very enjoyable sport.


----------



## Faust (Apr 5, 2011)

Love the videos. The Machete video on Youtube is how I came across this place to begin with so keep making videos.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

People have the right to express themselves whether it disturbs your sensibilities or not. I personally can't stand Nazis, for example, but I WANT them to have their parade every year. I want this because I recognize that everyone has a right to be heard, even if I strongly disagree. That is the trade off of free speech. It was paid for by your descendants in blood(I'm talking to the lily livered Americans). I'd be the first to tell you there have been and still are severe deviations from this train of thought, i.e., treatment of the Native Americans, treatment of immigrants in the 19th century, the Patriot Act, etc.. However, this line of thinking is a big part of what made our nation great. Unfortunately this is becoming less and less the case as time goes by. The fact that this is on the table exemplifies this. Not to say this is an American forum, but most of the objections are from Americans and I plea to their sense of freedom on this matter. As to Jeff, I see your point, and as a father I can understand your frustration. However, I think the matter is between you and your son, Joerg is in no way accountable.

Personally, I think if Joerg wants to launch an chainsaw, anvil, or a mechanized sphere with rotating blades for that matter on YouTube, that's up to him. Short of an atomic projectile, I don't see the issue. We all have done stupid things influenced by other people's stunts. This is part of life. If someone injured their self making his machete-launching slingshot, do you not think they wouldn't have done something else crazy they saw someone else do if his video were banned? Truly this is naive. Are we to ban everything radical and extreme based on the premise of keeping some idiots alive? I for one, say nay. These are just my opinions. My FREELY EXPRESSED opinions and hope we all can continue freely expressing ourselves, whatever avenue we choose, whether it be on this forum, YouTube, or anywhere else.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, my latest challenge is to launch a plunger (the type that removes clogs in toilet plumbing, with the big red rubber dome and wooden handle). It is a project for German TV, to be filmed mid May.

I have started the work and it is frightening how far I can shoot the thing. I propel it with four TB black tubes, draw is 150 cm. I can only cock it in the vise.

I added long fins to the shaft of the plunger so it does not tumble.

The recoil when firing it from my modified machete shooter is frightening. Feels like shooting a .308!

Jörg


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

I must say, I find it ironic me defending YOUR free speech, Joerg. But it's not about you or me. It's about the ability to show us your next crazy contraption. Hope to see it soon.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Never mind


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

If you can make that toilet plunger actually stick to something, I'll be impressed. May I suggest (this is for TV after all) the driver's door of a Maybach?


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

JoergS said:


> Well, my latest challenge is to launch a plunger (the type that removes clogs in toilet plumbing, with the big red rubber dome and wooden handle).


WooHoo!







That sounds like an extreme version of those little suction cup tipped darts I used to shoot out of a toy gun as a kid.







Can't wait to see it, J!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, it does work pretty good. I can hit a 3' x 3' size target from 20 yards, easily, and it flies very straight.

It sticks OK, except when I shoot from close distance. Then the momentum is so strong that the plunger bounces off, the suction is not sufficient to hold it in place. The plunger weighs 7.5 ounces, quite heavy.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I am going to be honest, when I read this thread, I went and looked for the video having in mind that having the disclaimer "dont try this at home" wouldn't be enough to say that it was ok to have on your channel. The reason I thought I wasn't going to approve the video (IMO ) was because I have saw many of your videos, and realize you are "famous" in the slingshot community. This fame comes with responsibility, because once in the public eye , new people will flock for your guidance and knowledge. So "FREEDOM OF SPEECH" is out the window when you take on that roll, at least to the extent of haphazard freedom.

NOW WITH THAT BEING SAID, and AFTER watching the video. I so NO reason to worry having that video public. The purpose is quite clear, and there is no way to interpret that as a "suggested" project.

You have your videos that help introduce people to the hobby of the slingshot.
You have videos that share your designs to help viewers with their creativity.
You also have videos to display the limits,or pushing them, to satisfy the curious viewers.

the Machette video falls under the last category IMO. I feel it satisfied the "What if I did?" "Wonder if this would" thoughts that many may have when trying to extend out of "basic" slingshot hobbyist thought. 
I would much rather see an experienced person like yourself try this, and be a spectator, that's for sure.

Besides, I don't see many people waiting for that monstrosity to come out in the open market









I am sure you have the same thoughts, and others share them as well.. I just wanted you to know that someone new to the hobby sees it the same way.

LGD


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

lightgeoduck said:


> I have saw many of your videos, and realize you are "famous" in the slingshot community. This fame comes with responsibility, because once in the public eye , new people will flock for your guidance and knowledge. So "FREEDOM OF SPEECH" is out the window when you take on that roll, at least to the extent of haphazard freedom.
> 
> LGD


Let's not get carried away, he's not running for president. Besides, even if he were, freedom of speech never goes out the window until you allow it, haphazard or not.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

mr.joel said:


> I have saw many of your videos, and realize you are "famous" in the slingshot community. This fame comes with responsibility, because once in the public eye , new people will flock for your guidance and knowledge. So "FREEDOM OF SPEECH" is out the window when you take on that roll, at least to the extent of haphazard freedom.
> 
> LGD


Let's not get carried away, he's not running for president. Besides, even if he were, freedom of speech never goes out the window until you allow it.
[/quote]

You are right, and I agree.. well except for the getting carried away part, and maybe missing the point I was trying to make where I stated "at least to the extent of *haphazard freedom" *at which "as stated in the rest of my post" that IMO I don't feel he went to that extent.

I just wanted to try to clarify my opinion, not debating,

Thanks for helping me keep my feet grounded though...

cheers

LGD


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

I see you agree, I wasn't trying to be inflammatory. I just get tired of the overemphasis placed on "famous" people and their standpoint on various issues. He's just a guy having fun doing his thing, and I just think it's silly anyone would have a problem with that. He cut himself, oh well, so did I working on my truck. I bet that wasn't nearly as entertaining...


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

121 posts on this one thread over a slingshot with, in all practicality, no real purpose besides a bit of interesting and trailblazing fun. I can't help but think Mr Sprave came up with this one just to ignite us and possibly get a video to go viral (it did both).

I've been saddened by the people who have wanted to have this video stricken from the web. Everyone hollers free speech loudly until something offends them and then they are all in favor of shutting people down. I jumped out of airplanes and went on many a road march to defend the rights of everyone, even those who don't hold with my right-wing views. This even extends to my dislike of Thera-Gold and most flatbands. Freedom of religion, freedom of speech, freedom to shoot ridiculous slingshots with Thera-Gold sets. But mainly freedom to pursue life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness.

There's no rule saying you have to agree with people, but you also can't force them into silence.

Mr Sprave, if I may, I would like to reccomend Grant's idea of a slingshot shooting chainsaws! Well, I'm waiting!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

mr.joel said:


> I have saw many of your videos, and realize you are "famous" in the slingshot community. This fame comes with responsibility, because once in the public eye , new people will flock for your guidance and knowledge. So "FREEDOM OF SPEECH" is out the window when you take on that roll, at least to the extent of haphazard freedom.
> 
> LGD


Let's not get carried away, he's not running for president. Besides, even if he were, freedom of speech never goes out the window until you allow it, haphazard or not.
[/quote]

Well, if he did run for president, I know a guy who can fix him up with a Hawaiian birth certificate, and I'd vote for him.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

jmplsnt said:


> There's no rule saying you have to agree with people, but you also can't force them into silence.


Sound wisdom, I couldn't agree more.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Henry in Panama said:


> Well, if he did run for president, I know a guy who can fix him up with a Hawaiian birth certificate, and I'd vote for him.


I'd vote for Donald Duck at this point.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

I think that Jason will be happy to use Jorge machete's slingshots. After all we all like to be entretain. Saludos.


----------



## BullsEyeBen (Apr 21, 2011)

Joerg is a repsonsible adult who shares the same passion for slingshots and the alike, as do many other forum members. I think if any one is that oblivious to the laws or regulations of their country or home, and do or make something that ends em in hot water- too bad. You cant blame one bloke for doing something responsibly that others may not. Good on ya joerg. And to those who dont like it, maybe try watching tellytubies or something-


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 15, 2010)

Not bothered to vote but Yes some of the vids are ott imo.
If people want to take the risk then it's their choice.
The slingshot channel vids are no worse than vids of people climbing up and jumping of tall buildings..................I would do it.









But I do enjoy the more realistic ideas that Joerg does.


----------



## Formidonis Noctu (May 1, 2011)

I think ALL of Joerg's vids are valid to the slingshot world, from his traditional hand shooters to the rifles and the experiments ( proof of concepts) like the machete flinger and the hand held trebuchet .
I find them fascinating and inspiring, the only danger i see lies in their reproduction by someone without the engineering skills to do the job competently. 
And as for the finished products lethality ( machete flinger ) its never going to be as leathel as your traditional hand held used with skill.
But that's just my two pence worth.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Lord it's back, just when you think it's safe to go back into the water the thread that never dies raises it's head again....


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Qucifer said:


> There are just some people in this world who will complain about anything and everything, because it makes them feel important. Keep making crazy slingshots, and videos too.
> 
> Q


Agreed Joerg!!! Don't let it get to ya!!! Just keep having fun and showing us what your interested in at the moment!!!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> Lord it's back, just when you think it's safe to go back into the water the thread that never dies raises it's head again....


I know what you mean, a topic about someone splitting cards at over a 100 feet gets a few posts ha ha, at the end of the day a lot of people love Jorg videos, so i think this will keep going on and on, and Jorg does give a lot to the slingshot world, jeff


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Joerg, maybe you thought too much. It's just like the kid criminals shooting and knifing other, but when caught and interrogated who did they put the blames on? Movies, Games, Comics.
Why did they not ban all action thriller entertainment altogether?


----------



## Cave-dweller (Apr 11, 2011)

Qucifer said:


> There are just some people in this world who will complain about anything and everything, because it makes them feel important. Keep making crazy slingshots, and videos too.
> 
> Q


I'll second that! There are growing contingent of people in this world who have fallen prey to the "Nanny State/Politically Correct" mentality and they think the world should be safe and sterile and the state should legislate to make it so. These people like to regurgitate the mantras they've been taught and feel ever so righteous and self-important when really they are just maliable fools. They sould be ignored!!!!

Joerg, your videos are inspirational on many fronts:
1) Ingenuity
2)Craftsmanship
3)Self-sufficiency
4)Humour
5)Eccentricty

Keep up the good work!


----------



## dudemeister (Mar 28, 2011)

Joergs videos are 10/10 in my books. Pop culture is full of far more dangerous ideas than this and the bottom line is peole are responsible for themselves and those under their protection. There will be far more children injured due to imitaion of professional athletes than will ever hurt themselves because of Joerg. No disrespect to anyone who disagrees of course! 
Joerg, I would love to see a flechette shooting gattling crossbow







haha


----------



## GIRLYPANTS (Apr 27, 2011)

Love the videos Joerg


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

oh never mind it's not worth the effort.

Could someone please let this ****ing thread die already


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah i think a mod might as well lock this thread. there is no doubt the majority of people love joergs vids and without him i doubt we would have half as many members.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I've been wanting to do it for a while, and since we have someone asking........


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, I guess it is time for me to say thanks for the support! The results are quite encouraging. Seems there is no need to adjust my course.

This thread was good for my soul, but I agree, it is high time to give it some rest.

Jörg


----------

